# Rant: Sup 4 u 2



## gamedog00 (Apr 5, 2002)

Am I the only one who finds it annoying when people who don't know how to type constantly do things like hello sup 4 u, me 2? This has spread from the net now some kids in my school are publishing a magazine with that kind of thing! The sad thing is they don't know any other way to write! I asked them about it and they said, how else do you write?! Am I the only one who thinks there's something VERY wrong here?


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 5, 2002)

Yep, you're the only one.  

Seriously, I have no problems with abbreviations when typing on the net.  What I don't like is when it gets unintelligible.  Or things like:


> I SAW TEH 733T3STPOrGRAM THE OtEJHR DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1~~~~~   Y i wanted tod 0wnload itbut it cost mo|\|ey, s0 i"ll just haVe ro go f1nd a ahXOr for it~~~


(Thanks to the dialectizer for the quick translation into gibberish  )

When things are published, I expect all grammatical and spelling errors to be removed.  I also don't find it acceptable to have abbreviations like "plug n pray", "going over 2 ur house", etc.  Of course, this is assuming that it is at least a little bit professional publishing.  A school magazine?  I see no problems there...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 5, 2002)

wow...

it's really a form of expression (unless you use it all the time and can't fill in what it really is)

for example

last year, i found myself doing this in class assignments...

I guess I will go 2 the mall and pick up some CD's to listen 2. Y? I dunno. 

after that, i stopped using them alot

except for L33T (elite) and LOL, TTYL, AFK, etc....


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 5, 2002)

I use those kinds of things but for some reason I find it really disgusting when someone publishes something with that.


----------



## divibisan (Apr 5, 2002)

I agree, when someone publishes something it should be professional. While it is just a school newspaper and they do get some more leeway, if it's something that will be distributed through the school, and not just a joke between friends it is representing the school and they should use close to the same level of professionalism that online newsletters use.


----------



## ulrik (Apr 5, 2002)

Oh, which reminds me, has anyone heard anything of Neyo lately? I'd like to know if he finally completely switched to the bright side of the force...


----------



## xoot (Apr 5, 2002)

I hate when they get unintelligible. I also hate it when you use it too much, like in this example instant message:


> LOL! LOL! LOL! LOL! LOL! LOL! LOL! LOL! LOL! LOL! LOL! LOL! LOL! LOL! LOL! LOL! LOL! LOL! LOL! LOL! LOL! LOL! LOL! LOL! LOL! LOL! LOL! LOL! LOL! LOL! That is so funny!



Otherwise, I don't mind.


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 5, 2002)

I don't mind those kinds of abbreviations just the people who act like they can't write to, two, too, you, or for. REALLY annoy me. They act like they can't type.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 5, 2002)

I find myself frequently using short abbreviations such as thn for then, tht for that, etc... and it doesn't bother me at all, but yeah, school newspapers should have some element of professionalism.

"W3lc0m3 700 7h3 n3w sk000l m4g4z1n3!!!!!" just doesn't cut it for me. Abbreviations are fine. H4xx00rz language is not.


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 5, 2002)

As i've said im fine with abbreviations but I hate 2 4 u. Use an abbreviation as in lol brb. Not jibberish.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 5, 2002)

<totallyunrelatedpost>I like my new avatar!  </totallyunrelatedpost>


----------



## dricci (Apr 5, 2002)

I try to avoid all of that as much as possible. Sure, we all use "LOL" and such but I get annoyed when I have to read "hey u sup" or "what r u doing?" I mean, is it really that hard to write "Hey, what's up?" It just looks and sounds better.

No offense to anyone, of course, but that's just how I feel about it.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 5, 2002)

What about:

M.W.Y.P.C.Y.S.I.B.G.A.  T.T.Y.L.

IN ENGLISH:
Man what your problem? Cant you see Im busy?  Go away!
Talk to you later.

See, now that is confusing.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 5, 2002)

Yeah, but that's just wrong. No one does THAT, fortunately enough


----------



## divibisan (Apr 5, 2002)

Yeah, at least not anymore or with sane people. Back when everybody was discovering the internet i remember seeing these 6-7 character abbreviations for sentences with just the first letter. Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 5, 2002)

YAY! Someone agrees with me! Go dricci!

MWAHAHAHHA


----------



## divibisan (Apr 5, 2002)

> YAY! Someone agrees with me! Go dricci!



I agree with you too, but I thought that was implied by saying that sane people don't use huge abbreviations.


----------



## vic (Apr 5, 2002)

i think that as generations pass, human evolve and whatever the younger generation chooses to do is always better than what the older generation did. it is called evolution. you will die faster than those people who talk like this. so will i. therefore you have no say, and nor should you. how would you like if a cowboy was resurected and he did not believe in washing because water was  evil. - at some point people actually believed washing was bad for human -. ? so, i have to agree that abreviations are fine, although one day theese kids will hit the wall and realise that it is confusing especcially in technical documentation to describe words with numbers. so, language evolves, communication evolves, nobody has the right to arbitrate this. like and admin. (no pun intended for my little friend  )


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 5, 2002)

omg! Are you sane?


----------



## vic (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gamedog00 _
> *omg! Are you sane? *




who is omg? kidding i know it's oh my god, but you should really express who you are talking to.


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 5, 2002)

How is talking in jibberish the "new age"?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 5, 2002)

NeYo update

sadly, he is macless (sold it to get a imac or powerbook)


----------



## vic (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gamedog00 _
> *How is talking in jibberish the "new age"? *



i did not say talking gibberish was the new age, read carefully waht i wrote.


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 5, 2002)

Sorry your right. I just skimmed it and read it wrong I didn't catch the part about number abbreviations being bad. They only originated from vanity plates in the first place. I still think its very wierd to say kids are always right as that is DEFINATELY not true.


----------



## vic (Apr 5, 2002)

swell if i came on that way, it's not waht i meant, i meant - usually -  and  - on average - think about it. it's just the way it is. Who knows how to use computers better on average? kida or adults? on average it's kids. of course there are some adults - very few - that are computer geniuses. i know a guy that has to use a computer aeveryday at work and does not een know waht the minimize button on the windows window title bar is or how to use it. it takes him 30 seconds to think about how to switch between different programs. this guy is not stupid. not stupid at all. but in highschool, when computers were still being develloped they tought him that women do the typing. now he has to do the tiping. - ignorance is a pity.


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 5, 2002)

Yeah, its cool, I just misread it and kind of thought you were coming on that way. I'm a kid by the way.


----------



## vic (Apr 5, 2002)

in the end, anybody can be good at anything if they have will power to learn. but in a human lifeime it is not possible to specialize in everything, so while kids start talking gibberish, other people write poems, the poem writers are not going to come up with a algorithm to decode 5000 bit encrypted files in 5 seconds using the G9.  - but those kids that write gibberish are not going to write poems. - as my signature sais: "I am a product of my imagination" and that applies to everyone.


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 5, 2002)

I agree. I'm still don't like people who use numbers as letters because they read to many vanity plates.


----------



## vic (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gamedog00 _
> *I agree. I'm still don't like people who use numbers as letters because they read to many vanity plates.  *



that's a bit shallow though...


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 5, 2002)

Yeah I know. I try not to. I don't completely dismiss people if they do things like that. But I do find it annoying.


----------



## vic (Apr 5, 2002)

kudos. hey, waht is a good irc app for os x? it seems to me like we are chatting here


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 5, 2002)

irc, and adium for aim. I have both.


----------

